# Are my RBP's sick?



## chucky_911 (Jul 2, 2003)

When I turn the tank lights on today, I noticed that my RBP's didn't scater, but just stayed towards the bottom. I put my face up to the tank and got the best close up view of my p's I have ever had. I then noticed that all of their eyes looked very cloudy. After about five minutes their eyes seemed clear up. But my face near the tank didn't seem to bother them either, they started to bunch together and all seven of them and were looking at me dead on. When this happen, I noticed that all of their jaws were slowly moving up and down, as if they were talking (kinda like what you would see in a movie that has some person putting words in their mouths)

Could the cloudy eyes be from turning the lights on? I change the water in the at least once a week.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what are the water conditions?


----------

